# Instalacja dev-lang/python

## stolica1968

Witam,

Zainstalowałem na starym laptopie gentoo. Cała instalacja powiedzmy, że przeszłą w miarę bezboleśnie. Szukałem w internecie odpowiedzi na mój problem ale jedyną odpowiedzią było że to jest bug.

Chcę zainstalować pakiet dev-lang/python jednak wyskakuje mi komunikat:  Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/build.log ,kernel mam 4.12.12. Już chyba próbowałem wszystkiego, męczę się z tym 3 dzień i nic żadnego postępu

----------

## gexcite

Zainstaluj wersję stabilną. Po co się rzucasz na najnowszą? Potrzebna Ci? I do tego jeszcze na starym lapsie.

----------

## stolica1968

To znaczy skąd ja mam wziąć stabilną wersję, jest to wersja z obecnego portage?

----------

## gexcite

O widzisz, jak patrzyłem u siebie, to wersja 3.6.3 była u mnie jeszcze niestabilna. Jak zsynchronizowałem portage, to się okazuje że już jest stabilna.

Zrób synchronizację i sprawdź czy pójdzie. Jak nie, to może z jakąś starszą wersją. Ja osobiście mam 2.7 i 3.4 i żadnych problemów

----------

## stolica1968

Możesz mi podpowiedzieć jak sprawdzić czy to jest stabilna wersja czy nie.

Po zsynchronizowaniu portake mam komunikat:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

Jak chciałem odinstalować obecnego pythona i zainstalować starszego  to dostałem komunikat: że nie można usunąć gdyż python-a używaja inne ważne programy. I dalej tak na prawdę nie mogę zainstalować chociażby libre office bo też używa dev-lang/python. Nie wiem co mam zrobić bo gentoo mi odpowiada.

----------

## gexcite

pokaż co daje 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info

 

----------

## stolica1968

Właśnie jestem na etapie ponownej instalacji, zobaczę może to coś pomoże, pewnie coś skopałem podczas instalacji. Stary laptop to trochę mi się zejdzie ale na pewno się odezwę.

----------

## qba82222

Stary tzn. jaki? Dla jednych stary to pentium III, dla innych core2quad  :Razz:  Ważny jest np. ram, wbrew pozorom obecne dystrybucje lina się zrobiły wymagające. Chociaż instalacja pakietu nie powinna tu mieć nic do rzeczy.

----------

## stolica1968

No i niestety przeinstalowanie nic nie dało: jak mam problem z dev-lang/python tak mam do tej pory. Ani aktualizacja portage też nic nie pomogła. Ten sam komunikat ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1.:gentoo failed (compile phase): emake failed i dalej że można wysłać do supportu

----------

## stolica1968

Witam ponownie, poniżej wynik komendy: emerge --info. Może to coś pomoże.

gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     3075868 total,   2286964 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 15 Dec 2017 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9637923448b8f5f7cd0d50576450dc1dcb1cb829

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus debug dri dts dvd dvdr emboss eme-free encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gcc gdbm geoip gif glamor glibc gmp-autoupdate gpm gtk gtk2 hardened hwaccel iconv ipv6 jack jemalloc jit jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pgo png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt5 readline rust screenshot sdl seccomp session sound spell ssl startup-notification svg system-cairo system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite tcpd test tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xscreenserver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gentoo ~ #

----------

## stolica1968

A tak wygląda wynik polecenia emerge --ask --verbose dev-lang/python jest to jego końcówka:

Python build finished successfully!

The necessary bits to build these optional modules were not found:

_tkinter              nis                                      

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

The following modules found by detect_modules() in setup.py, have been

built by the Makefile instead, as configured by the Setup files:

atexit                pwd                   time               

Failed to build these modules:

_ssl                                                           

Following modules built successfully but were removed because they could not be imported:

_hashlib                                                       

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-3.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3/Tools/scripts/pydoc3 -> build/scripts-3.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3/Tools/scripts/idle3 -> build/scripts-3.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-3.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3/Tools/scripts/pyvenv -> build/scripts-3.6

changing mode of build/scripts-3.6/pydoc3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-3.6/idle3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-3.6/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-3.6/pyvenv from 644 to 755

renaming build/scripts-3.6/pydoc3 to build/scripts-3.6/pydoc3.6

renaming build/scripts-3.6/idle3 to build/scripts-3.6/idle3.6

renaming build/scripts-3.6/2to3 to build/scripts-3.6/2to3-3.6

renaming build/scripts-3.6/pyvenv to build/scripts-3.6/pyvenv-3.6

make: *** [Makefile:586: sharedmods] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.6.3-r1/work/Python-3.6.3'

gentoo ~ #

----------

